# south wales detailing tuition



## pritchard182 (Apr 20, 2009)

is there any around south wales?

thanx dan


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Peter from eclipse gets my vote.Had some tuition off him and loads of help with regards to products.Can't beat an experienced detailer:buffer:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

What's your location Dan?
You'll find people in Newport, Cardiff, Bridgend and Swansea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

He's Bridgend as far as I know Paul. Seen him on SW-MSC


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Dan.

I offer Tuition Details where you work alongside me to wash, clay, polish and wax your car. I teach you both types of polishing machine - the 'beginner' random orbital machine and the more advanced (and more aggressive) rotary polisher.

Please get in touch for more details. Here's some Clios I've done in the past:

Modified Black 172:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=102802

Blue Clio:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58521

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Hi Dan.
> 
> I offer Tuition Details where you work alongside me to wash, clay, polish and wax your car. I teach you both types of polishing machine - the 'beginner' random orbital machine and the more advanced (and more aggressive) rotary polisher.
> 
> ...


Sounds :thumb: good fun and would be great to get the best from my machine polisher.
The ? is how much do you want for the day? I am keen to see how things are done on a professional base!
Regards Stephen:thumb: (PM me if you prefer)


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

PM sent Stephen.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

I,d be up for something like this in the summer as I don't have a garage


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Matt, your tuition details from start to finish sound like a great idea. I too would be interested in further info. Cheers.


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

PM sent Matt


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I can offer similar packages to matt if anyone you're interested buddy. 

Would be indoors too.


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> I can offer similar packages to matt if anyone you're interested buddy.
> 
> Would be indoors too.


PM sent

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Replied to buddy.

All the best,

James.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I didnt think you were on here Nick  mine went before xmas. Got me some other toys to play with but do miss the evo.



nickygixer-k5 said:


> I,d be up for something like this in the summer as I don't have a garage


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

Myself and another member from DW in Milford Haven area would be interested in learning the art of machine polishing if you could send some info?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Tavli said:


> Myself and another member from DW in Milford Haven area would be interested in learning the art of machine polishing if you could send some info?


I have family in Milford Haven so it could work well to come down and do a Tuition Detail with you.

Can you drop me a line via my website to discuss further please www.prestigereflections.co.uk


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

mattjonescardiff said:


> I have family in Milford Haven so it could work well to come down and do a Tuition Detail with you.
> 
> Can you drop me a line via my website to discuss further please www.prestigereflections.co.uk


Email sent


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Be interested in this myself...PM a price


----------

